

Comcast to Slow Some Web Traffic for Up to 20 Minutes - pmikal
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?sid=aCyJNA18k1dY&pid=20601087

======
gtani
"A user being impeded would have Internet speeds equivalent to ``a really good
DSL experience,'' ======================= i was going to call this the money
quote, but it's really a funny quote:

